# the woodyard



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

went to a pretty big woodyard last week. this is just one room of four, dedicated to hardwoods.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, any time I look at wood like this I get ideas, I almost see the wood in projects. Like being in a candy store, isn't it?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My nearest lumber yard is 60 miles away, so I don't get to see kid in a candy store stuff like this very often. It does make you think of what you could make with it, and about how you should have invested in Microsoft and Apple oh so long ago.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I was ready to grab my credit card and truck keys to go buy some until I saw that the location was Cyprus. The wood sure looks nice. I have been doing a lot of work lately with mahogany. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

We are spoiled living in a very large city. Our woodshops are just incredible. I may have to take pictures next time I am there, as well. It is like a candy shop.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds like a daydream!!!!
Sid.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That picture wasn't taken in Cyprus was it, Bob?
I noticed the signage is in English(?)...
Didn't you say you were heading home to Britain for a visit?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Daninvan isnt as silly as he looks (g).
It IS in the UK, although English is a second language here, and is widely used.

I went baby sitting for 3 weeks (grandkids), and then had to bring two of them back with me for another 3 weeks in Cyprus. This is my penance for the year.
I was going into more detail, but have just been hijacked by a 3 year old girl who wants her bedtime milk and story, so i shall continue later.
(save me, please save me)


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Heres another pic











This place is called Yandles, in Somerset UK. Its a very old sawmill yard, 100 years plus on this site, great on line history if youre interested.
It is now heavily into wood hobby equipment. selling almost all the toys (sorry, tools) that you could ask for.
Hundreds of varieties, many I had never heard of before.

trouble is getting it back to Cyprus.


----------

